# Best 12” sliding compound miter saw



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I just watched that video and that saw doesn't work like that unless you have those tits trust me I've tried


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

madrina said:


> I just watched that video and that saw doesn't work like that unless you have those tits trust me I've tried


The only way to verify that would be a "hands on" demonstration....:jester:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Easy girl......
I didn't click the video before but this time I did to see if she took a No hands approach.
lol


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

JFM constr said:


> Anyone switch away from it and feel it was a mistake
> 
> I still have both slide and nonslide . The nonslide is at the jobsight ,no issues .I do like the slider in the shop when building cabinets ,comes in useful .Though in the field doing trim or remodel it really isn't worth the extra weight and size .


Is there a lot of capacity lost I do like to cut deck post sleeves or large crown my 12in?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I like how she says safety first with the wife beater on.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, went Dewalt reconditioned. We’ll see how it does. Going to use my old Bosch for framing and boral as long as I can.


----------



## tkrrox1 (Mar 21, 2019)

I use my a non slide 90% of the time. Slide only when needed. Slide is just too heavy unless I’m on a job for a long time or I need to do dados or larger boards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> So it’s got no balls at all?


Nope, none at all. I like the rail forward makitas a lot.

I'll sell you my Kapex for half that.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

mrcat said:


> I'd let her soft my starter.... er start my softer....er, uh.......
> 
> What was the demo video about again?
> 
> ...


I don't think it had anything to do with anything being soft...:whistling


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I’m so disorganized my miter saws end up getting bumped and prodded in my tool trailer. I would feel really guilty doing that to a kapex. Plus, I’m cheap.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Kapex is gutless. For guys the cut composites often it's quite annoying. I own the Makita front rails 10". Love that saw. The only issue is the indents. You just have to pay attention to not slam it in the indent. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Calidecks said:


> Kapex is gutless. For guys the cut composites often it's quite annoying. I own the Makita front rails 10". Love that saw. The only issue is the indents. You just have to pay attention to not slam it in the indent.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Is the 10" enough to cut post sleeves? My little Makita has some play in the dedents and I cant seem to true the the fence adjustment. its a hair short of the max I can pivot


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Calidecks said:


> Kapex is gutless. For guys the cut composites often it's quite annoying. I own the Makita front rails 10". Love that saw. The only issue is the indents. You just have to pay attention to not slam it in the indent.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Mike, I seem to recall you use a Frankenstein type setup. What stand do you use and isn’t it setup with best fence rails or something? 
I think I’ve got to have a setup where my saw comes off the stand to reduce weight and to store my saw safer. Also save my back.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 2 of these setups. I store my saw upright in my trailer without issue. 












Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It rides at the front of the trailer.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, received my saw and it was just as the reviews said. Pretty much bounced around in the box during shipping. Sending it back. Think I’ll recoup and probably just get a brand new saw. Otherwise every reconditioned will probably be bashed up from shipping. Rethinking on the Dewalt. Maybe going to try the Makita. I like the bevel adjustment up front like my old Bosch.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Calidecks said:


> I have 2 of these setups. I store my saw upright in my trailer without issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




12” or 10”?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> 12” or 10”?




10. Thinking about getting the 12 now that I'm not needing to lift it up into the truck and have the trailer. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Well, received my saw and it was just as the reviews said. Pretty much bounced around in the box during shipping. Sending it back. Think I’ll recoup and probably just get a brand new saw. Otherwise every reconditioned will probably be bashed up from shipping. Rethinking on the Dewalt. Maybe going to try the Makita. I like the bevel adjustment up front like my old Bosch.




Not sure what Makita you’re thinking of but to be clear the bevel adjustments for the front rail Makitas, are NOT up front. Just so you know. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm happy with this one.


https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DWS780...dewalt+xps&qid=1556821390&s=hi&sr=1-3-catcorr


I dont like anything dewalt other than their bigger things (miter, table, planer)


I have a 10" makita that I like


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Calidecks said:


> Not sure what Makita you’re thinking of but to be clear the bevel adjustments for the front rail Makitas, are NOT up front. Just so you know.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




I don’t know. Looks like it’s mostly up front. I guess you have to reach back to go by the stops. But the lock is in the front sort of. 

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/LS1219L


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> I don’t know. Looks like it’s mostly up front. I guess you have to reach back to go by the stops. But the lock is in the front sort of.
> 
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/LS1219L




The handle on the bars is to tighten the head. The release for the head to swivel in behind the rails.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

. Also seen some stuff about the detent plate wearing out because its aluminum.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> . Also seen some stuff about the detent plate wearing out because its aluminum.



Yep, I and my guys have gotten in a habit of not slamming the saw into the indents. We also bump it in the middle of the indent as well. All they had to do was taper the indent barrel and v-groove the indent to find its own center. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

They all have their nuances. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

There is no perfect saw. You need to find the saw that works for you. All of them have quirks. 

I bought one of the original Hitachi 8 1/4" sliders when they first came out. Great saw for it's size. So good I got it's big brother the 12" slider. Piece of crap. It's been relegated to rough cutting stock in the shop. 

I got the 12" Axial Glide saw. Out of the box it sucked. I had to cut the detent plate because I couldn't get both 45s to be 45º, it was one or the other. I cut the detent plate and since there were 4 screws holding it I could adjust both 45s independently of each other. I got the saw tuned in and now I love it.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered the Makita. Apparently some guy is making a stainless detent plate for it. He’s in Canada though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> I ordered the Makita. Apparently some guy is making a stainless detent plate for it. He’s in Canada though.




Please keep us updated on that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> I ordered the Makita. Apparently some guy is making a stainless detent plate for it. He’s in Canada though.




I bet you could have one milled on a CNC machine and stack them together to get the reading of the original and the accuracy of the stainless 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

My 2 cents, Ive had several DWS 780s overall they are a nice durable saw, but the slide bearings have a rough feel to them you can feel through the cut. The Bosch is a nice saw, bit big and heavy for me! but my biggest problem with it is the vertical height limitation when swung to a right 45*. IMO the newest Makita rail forward design saws are the nicest on the market. Smooth operating, nice castings etc... I like mine so far. My latest Dewalt DW 716 XPS the castings are terrible! the fence is not 90* to the base and there is no adjustment to fix it unless I shim or file it (made in Mexico) POS


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

People laugh at me for hanging onto my DW708 but I rebuilt it before parts were phased out and it's not an everyday tool I trim with a smaller so I'll most of the time.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, got the Makita today and unboxed it tonight. Nothing damaged it seems, which is good. Right off the bat 2 things I don’t like about it at all. One, the fences don’t slide out of the way for beveled cuts. The 2nd is that the lock for the slide only locks it in 1 location. I use the slide lock a lot on my Bosch for non slide cuts. I might not be able to deal with that. Other than that it seems nice enough. Haven’t actually cut anything yet.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry about that morning, I should have told you about the fences. It's been mentioned a few times, I just assumed you were in the know. That's a huge blunder on Makitas part. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Calidecks said:


> Sorry about that morning, I should have told you about the fences. It's been mentioned a few times, I just assumed you were in the know. That's a huge blunder on Makitas part.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Not your fault. I’ve got to do a better job looking at stuff. I’ll probably make my own fence out of ply like the old hitachi 8 1/2 sliders. 
Now I have to figure out a stand setup I want. I’m definitely going with something I can remove the saw from easiky


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Tom M said:


> People laugh at me for hanging onto my DW708 but I rebuilt it before parts were phased out and it's not an everyday tool I trim with a smaller so I'll most of the time.


Wasn't one of the best saws ever made. I see them being rebuilt in the DeWalt store all the time. Just can't let go of an old friend. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Morning Wood said:


> Not your fault. I’ve got to do a better job looking at stuff. I’ll probably make my own fence out of ply like the old hitachi 8 1/2 sliders.
> Now I have to figure out a stand setup I want. I’m definitely going with something I can remove the saw from easiky


Total let down on the non sliding fence. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricJ (May 11, 2019)

I love my dewalt compound sliding miter...


----------



## Chris Doom (Mar 21, 2019)

M.F Custom said:


> My 2 cents, Ive had several DWS 780s overall they are a nice durable saw, but the slide bearings have a rough feel to them you can feel through the cut. The Bosch is a nice saw, bit big and heavy for me! but my biggest problem with it is the vertical height limitation when swung to a right 45*. IMO the newest Makita rail forward design saws are the nicest on the market. Smooth operating, nice castings etc... I like mine so far. My latest Dewalt DW 716 XPS the castings are terrible! the fence is not 90* to the base and there is no adjustment to fix it unless I shim or file it (made in Mexico) POS


I was randomly wondering if a light oiling of those rails would help, then again, it would probably just get gunked up


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Use wax on the rails and then buff it off


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> I use a 40 tooth Diablo Fusion for my 10" when cutting pt. and a 60t atb for composite. Although I always look over the 50 combination but never pulled the trigger. I suppose I could always use it on the table saw if I didn't like it on the miter saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike Check out cuthub I think it will fit your jobsites nicely. I have the full off and pricing packages. Not cheap. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks like Diablo 12" 44 general purpose might be my best Best and at 35/ Buck's .... Great value. I'll look further into cutting Trex. I have several thousand repetitive cuts in that as well. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

